# WTB - Gentex helicopter helmet



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2015)

A friend on another board just got a new job.  He is looking to buy a Gentex helicopter helmet in size Regular or Medium. HGU-56 would be nice or a SPH-5.

He just started a helicopter medevac job and needs a helmet. Using a loaner isn't ideal.

I don't know from helmets, but he's a good dude so I thought I would check here.  Let me know if you've got something and I'll PM you his e-mail address.

Thanks...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2015)

BTT


----------



## 104TN (Dec 1, 2015)

There's an HGU-56 on ebay right now with a starting bid of $195 and one with a Buy Now price of $450.


----------

